# Loose Rear Sight on 220 Compact



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I noticed when I got back from the range Sunday and was cleaning my gun that the rear sight has begun to slide back and forth in the slot it is mounted in on the slide. I'm really hesitant to send the gun, or even the slide for that matter to Sig. Shouldn't a local gunsmith be able to fix this without a lot of hassle? Any thoughts or experiences would be appreciated. Except for this problem the gun performs flawlessly.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Any competent gunsmith can take care of it for you. If it has a set screw you should be able to handle it.

If it is a press fit the gunsmith will probably use a center punch or something similar and raise a bump or two of steel on the sight bottom then press it back in.


:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

TOF's comments are right on, you could get it fixed either way. Just be leary of a guy who wants to fix it using lock tight or whater you call it.

To ease your reluctance of sending your gun back to Sig... I had the same issue with my P226 Elite, along with nicks on top of the barrel. I called Sig, they e-mailed me a pre-paid UPS label and I sent the gun to them. The turn around time was exactly one week. Great customer service if you ask me….


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen. I wasn't worried about sending it back to Sig, I just didn't want it to be gone forever for something minor. BTW: there is no set screw; it's a milled fit arrangement. I guess I have a decision to make.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

benzuncle said:


> Thanks gentlemen. I wasn't worried about sending it back to Sig, I just didn't want it to be gone forever for something minor. BTW: there is no set screw; it's a milled fit arrangement. I guess I have a decision to make.


If it was mine, I would remove the sight put a pattern of 4 center punch marks to raise metal on the bottom of the sight. I would then, using a brass, copper or alluminum rod/punch drift the sight to the same relative center as the front sight on the slide. At this point a trip to a shooting range is in order. Preferably one where you can shoot from sandbags on a bench. Sight it in by using the soft punch and a small hammer to tap it back and forth till zeroed. Once satisfied with POI use a small quantity of LocTite Blue (Removable) to assist holding it in place.

A bit of oil on the sight and slide prior to using the punch will make any metal smears come off much easier. They should just wipe off.

Anyone that plans on having and using guns for any period of time should learn how to accomplish basic sight alignment.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

TOF, thanks a pile. I'll start making my plans.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I called Sig about the loose rear sight. They verified that I was the owner and that it was under warranty and emailed me a prepaid shipping label for UPS. All I had to do was shove the slide into a bubble envelope and drop it off at a nearby UPS Store. The guy on the phone was very helpful and knowledgable. He said that once in a while during the milling process, the milled slot expands a trifle too much when it cools off. The slide returned to me in about 2 weeks from the day I dropped it off at UPS; it works just fine. Sorry I took so long to let you know what transpired. *My bad*.
BTW: they returned the slide in a box with a new unused bubble envelope inside.


----------

